# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  فرق دلفی با دلفی دات نت

## spicirmkh

سلام دوستان 

اساسا می خواهم بدونم

1-  فرق و تشابه دلفی با دلفی دات نت چیه 
2- از نوشتن برنامه تغییر زیادی وجود دارد 

چون توی دلفی می شود Win32 نوشت هم اینتراوب 
آیا بیشترین کاربرد دلفی دات نت چیه 

با تشکر

----------


## vcldeveloper

دلفی دات نت نسخه ایی از دلفی است که با استفاده از VCL.Net امکان نوشتن برنامه های تحت دات نت را برای شما فراهم می کند. هدف این بوده که برای برنامه نویسان دلفی بستری فراهم بشه تا بدون نیاز به یادگیری زبان جدید یا مهاجرت از IDE دلفی به VS، بتونند برای دات نت هم برنامه تولید کنند. به همین علت هم سعی شده VCL.Net بسیار شبیه به VCL طراحی بشه تا هم بشه اکثر کدهای تحت Win32 را از این طریق تحت دات نت کامپایل کرد و هم نیاز به یادگیری زبان جدید از بین بره.



> چون توی دلفی می شود Win32 نوشت هم اینتراوب


Win32 و IntraWeb دو پلت فرم مجزا نیستند که شما میگید هم میشه اینو نوشت هم اون یکی را. IntraWeb یک چارچوب برنامه نویسی برای توسعه وب سایت و Web Application ارائه میده که هم تحت Win32 و هم تحت دات نت کار می کنه. البته در دات نت می تونید از ASP.Net هم استفاده کنید.

----------


## spicirmkh

سلام

منظور شما برنامه دات نت یعنی برنامه که وب بیس باشند 

و آیا اگر بخواهم برنامه وب بیس بنویسم بروم سراغ دلفی دات نت یا همان دلفی 2007 با اینتراوب بنویسم 

با تشکر

----------


## vcldeveloper

> منظور شما برنامه دات نت یعنی برنامه که وب بیس باشند


خیر، منظور برنامه ایی است که در محیط Manage شده دات نت اجرا می شود. برنامه های دات نت می تونند بصورت Desktop یا Web Application باشند.
برای کسب اطلاعات بیشتر درباره دات نت:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.NET_Framework




> و آیا اگر بخواهم برنامه وب بیس بنویسم بروم سراغ دلفی دات نت یا همان دلفی 2007 با اینتراوب بنویسم


هر دو ابزار فوق امکان ایجاد برنامه های تحت وب را دارند.

----------


## devil00x

ببخشید منم یه سوال داشتم تو این دلفی های جدید منظورم 2005-2007 هستش موقعیی که می خواید یه پروژه جدید رو ایجاد کنید دو نوع پروژه می زاره یکی winapplication و دیگری vcl application (اگه اشتباه نکنم) می خواستم ببینم تفاوت این دو قسمت در چیه یه چیزای در مورد اتصال به دیتابیس شنیدم که می گن اگه با win کار کنی دیتابیس رو با ado.net پشتیبانی می کنه و از این جور مسائل میخواستم از استاد بخوام که در این دو مورد بیشتر توضیح بدن.
با تشکر.

----------


## vcldeveloper

توی Win32 که یک نوع پروژه دارید. اون دو نوع که گفتید زمانی هست که می خواید دات نت کار کنید. Win Application از Win Froms که در دات نت وجود داره استفاده میکنه، یعنی همون کاری که با #C و VB.Net توی Visual Studio انجام میشه. اما VCL Application از VCL.Net بجای Win Forms استفاده میکنه. یعنی نسخه ایی از VCL را تحت دات نت عرضه میکنه. کارکردن با VCL.Net شبیه به کار کردن با VCL عادی دلفی هست، با این تفاوت که کدش برای دات نت هست، نه Win32. به این ترتیب، برنامه نویس دلفی که از قبل با VCL آشنا بوده و اطلاعات زیادی درباره کلاس های دات نت نداره، می تونه به راحتی همانطور که قبلا با دلفی برای Win32 برنامه می نوشت، برای دات نت هم برنامه بنویسه.

----------


## devil00x

> توی Win32 که یک نوع پروژه دارید. اون دو نوع که گفتید زمانی هست که می خواید دات نت کار کنید. Win Application از Win Froms که در دات نت وجود داره استفاده میکنه، یعنی همون کاری که با #C و VB.Net توی Visual Studio انجام میشه. اما VCL Application از VCL.Net بجای Win Forms استفاده میکنه. یعنی نسخه ایی از VCL را تحت دات نت عرضه میکنه. کارکردن با VCL.Net شبیه به کار کردن با VCL عادی دلفی هست، با این تفاوت که کدش برای دات نت هست، نه Win32. به این ترتیب، برنامه نویس دلفی که از قبل با VCL آشنا بوده و اطلاعات زیادی درباره کلاس های دات نت نداره، می تونه به راحتی همانطور که قبلا با دلفی برای Win32 برنامه می نوشت، برای دات نت هم برنامه بنویسه.


واقعا از راهنماییتون متشکرم.
پس اون قضیه ado و اتصال به دیتابیس قضیش چیه؟
من یه چیزای مبهمی از یکی از دوستانم شنیدم که مثل اینکه اونم خودش زیاد اطلاعاتی در موردش نداشت به همین دلیل اومدم مطرح کردم در این دو مورد اتصال به دیتابیس مثل sqlserver با هم تفاوتی ندارند یعنی همه بر پایه ado انجام می گیره یا چیزه دیگه ای ؟>

----------


## vcldeveloper

من با دلفی دات نت کار نمیکنم. می دونم که دلفی هم از ADO.Net و هم از BDP که مال خودش هست پشتیبانی میکنه. شاید منظور دوستتون این بوده که در Windows Application نمی تونید از BDP استفاده کنید.

----------

